# Is this a good idea



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was cleaning my betta's 2 gallon bowl and i netted him and dumped him into my 10 gallon with 8 white clouds. He seems peaceful and is igoring the white clouds, for now, so should I leave him in the 10 gallon or move him back?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Can he eat when you feed the tank? If the white clouds don't eat all the food before he can get to it, I would leave him. What is you temp? White clouds prefer it a little cooler than bettas.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

they both live at room temp and always have. I to am worried about feeding but my White clouds eat bloodworm and my betta eats pellets so I'll add both and see if the white clouds leave the pellets for the betta, the betta hates bloodworm(weird, huh?).


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, a bit strange but he may start liking bloodworms. I put 6 neons in with my betta who wouldn't eat flakes. I started feeding a mix of flakes and bloodworms and now he loves flakes. 

If they are peaceful I would leave them, the betta is probably happier with all of that room. Whiteclouds are a suggested tank mate for Bettas.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he's very mellow now but if a white cloud tries to poke at him it gets a nice slap in the face, but it's not a fighting thing, my betta has lived alone for 3 years+ and isn't used to others. His pellets float and the whiteclouds eat sinking bloodworms so that's taken care of. Now I have a extra bowl...how bout a new female betta?


----------

